# Pickled Turkey Gizzards?



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

There is someone locally giving away 50 large jars of pickled Turkey Gizzards for free on Craigs list.They are commercially prepared, not home canned and they are not expired.

I have never even heard of pickled turkey gizzards but I do like pickled pigs feet. 

If stored long term do I have to worry about them tasting too strongly of vinegar? What are some ways I can prepare them?

I'm gonna try to get them, wish me luck!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Trixters_muse said:


> There is someone locally giving away 50 large jars of pickled Turkey Gizzards for free on Craigs list.They are commercially prepared, not home canned and they are not expired.
> 
> I have never even heard of pickled turkey gizzards but I do like pickled pigs feet.
> 
> ...



Prepared? Usually sliced with crackers and beer. LOTS of beer


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I gotta say it sounds awful :shocked::run:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my goodness. I guess it's food, and it's free, and it's not expired - so good from that point of view. Might be delicious, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Oh WOW!!! Could replace that famous lump of coal in bad kids stockings.....

I like poultry gizzards(hmmm are there any other kind??) pressure cooked with salt and pepper..I am not fond of anything pickled but beets.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Mullet gizzards are good, when one can get them anymore!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had these. I used lots of mustard. Not my favorite but not that bad. I much prefer a pickled egg or a hot mama sausage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I like poultry gizzards(hmmm *are there any other kind*??)


http://www.servinghistory.com/topics/gizzard::sub::Animals_With_Gizzards

Fish
The mullet Mugilidae found in estuarine waters worldwide, and the gizzard or mud shad, found in freshwater lakes and streams from New York to Mexico, have gizzards. 

The gillaroo Salmo stomachius, a richly colored species of trout found in the Irish lake, lough Melvin in County Fermangh, has a gizzard which is used to aid the digestion of water snails, the main component of its diet. 

Reptiles
The crocodile also has a gizzard. 

Invertebrates
Most invertebrates also have gizzards. The gizzard is used to grind up food, and it is part of the digestive system. 

Dinosaurs
Dinosaurs which are believed to have had gizzards based on the discovery of gizzard stones recovered near fossils include: 

Psittacosaurus 
Massospondylus 
Sellosaurus 
Omeisaurus 
Apatosaurus 
Barosaurus 
Dicraeosaurus 
Seismosaurus Claosaurus had been believed to have a gizzard, but this was A Edmontosaurus annectens and B probably based on stream-washed gravel; see Creisler, Benjamin S. 2007. Deciphering duckbills. Page 199 in Carpenter, Kenneth ed.. Horns and Beaks: Ceratopsian and Ornithopod Dinosaurs. Indiana University Press: Bloomington and Indianapolis.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

My first thought was, try to give the gizzards to a critter and use the jars for something else!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Did you get them?

It appears that not many here like gizzards. They were considered a delicacy in my family. Everyone tried to get the gizzard and heart when chicken was fried... but of course our chickens were free range raised so they didn't taste like the "cardboard" chickens sold in stores. I don't know about pickled, never had them done that way, never had turkey gizzard either, but I would assume they taste about the same as chicken.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Tee Hee Hee....I hada ask, right?? Well I knew about the Dinos and figured some reptiles would too(considering the bird,reptile, dino connection)...as far as comparison of chicken and turkey gizzards goes, the turkey is larger and the flavor slightly stronger. I pressure pot mine and share with the dog; I get the "humps" and she gets the gristle. I cook the neck,heart and gizzard this way for stuffing stock, don't include the liver..makes the stock "murky"-not bad in stuffing but I don't like the look in gravy.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I read about French history, once I discovered one branch of the family was French. Also read about, and thought at one time I'd like to dabble in French cuisine... until I learned the truth... most French cuisine is based upon common peasant fare... the parts most people that weren't starving either threw away or fed to their dogs. I've eaten most of the parts of an animal at one time or another, but by a wide margin, prefer the higher end cuts, and let the dogs have the entrails and sweetmeats (what a name! for 'those' parts). My ancestors were down to earth folks, classically they would have been called peasants, outside of the fact that they owned lots of land. They never had to eat the peasant parts though. 

If the dogs would eat them, I'd find room... otherwise, my storage space is too tight to store food both I AND the Dogs wouldn't eat!


----------



## muzzelloader (Feb 20, 2006)

My mother would take beef heart and boil it in a mild salt water and then after it cooled cut it up in to cubes and cover with a pickeling solution of about the same strenth as pickel juce for cucumbers then leave it over night in the fridge. It never made it past the next night !My dad and us kids saw to that. I would think chicken and turkey would be about the same.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I like chicken gizzards fried and I like pickled pigs feet so it would be worth a try. 

Unfortunately it seems it is an Asian delicacy and an Asian lady beat me to them, she took them all. I did find out they cost $17.99 a jar!

Now I am all curious, I have to find some and try them with crackers and mustard and lots of beer!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never had pickled turkey gizzards (they don't sound very tasty to me) but are these home canned or commercially canned? I'd be careful eating home canned foods from someone you don't know. The jars would be a good deal, but the gizzards......??

Duh, I just noticed you said they were all sold...for some reason I didn't see the final post in the thread.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Mom of four:

They were free on Craigs List, commercially packaged but given away before I could get to them.

I too would not have eaten something home packed by someone I didn't know but if nothing else I was going to get them for the jars and see if the chickens would eat the gizzards if I didn't like them.

I personally feel things are going to get real bad in the next two years, so if the gizzards were half way palatable I was gonna add a few jars to my storage just in case since they were free and I have the storage room available.

Back to Craigs List!


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Never tried pickled gizzards (like them fried) but pickled cows tongue is delicious as well as pickled heart as muzzelloader said. Pickled venison heart is also good but of course not as big as the beef heart.


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

My dad use to make them when I was a kid and we loved them! He kept them in a gallon jar in the frig right next to the gallon jar of pickled fish. I wish I could find a good quantity of them to make up a batch myself but those suckers are expensive to buy plain and more expensive pickled.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a bar in Montana, and served them all the time. They are delicious, like a previous poster said, with lots of cold beer! I had a hard time keeping them in stock they sold so well.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like something that would be great, cubed and tossed onto a salad with a drizzle of olive oil. 

Salt and cracked black pepper or sprinkle with cheese to your liking.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I suppose I have a years supply of these onhand (referring to the other thread LOL)


----------

